# new guy from UK- taking naposims- any advice?



## halfitalian84 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

Im 24 from UK, London, and just started taking Naposims. I have a reputable source so i dont doubt they are the real deal. I work out 5 times a week, have a healthy outlook to excercise,and diet, but looking for bulk, as u can see from my pic i have good definition but need bulk. Am a bit nervous about startin my course but was hoping for some positive feedback and advive

Thanking all you dudes in advance....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## halfitalian84 (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for your msgs guys but still looking for some decent advice here....


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Im not sure about naposims, Ive never used it personally or even heard of it. If I were you I would post the question in the appropriate section here, in the AAS section. Sorry I couldn't answer your question, but im sure someone on here will be able to help you.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

halfitalian84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im 24 from UK, London, and just started taking Naposims. I have a reputable source so i dont doubt they are the real deal. I work out 5 times a week, have a healthy outlook to excercise,and diet, but looking for bulk, as u can see from my pic i have good definition but need bulk. Am a bit nervous about startin my course but was hoping for some positive feedback and advive
> 
> Thanking all you dudes in advance....


naposims are basically dianabol so you should see a good weight gain although a lot of it will be water , i wouldnt stay on them for to long 6 weeks max and as its your first course dont exeed 30mg a day .

make sure you drink plenty of water and take milk thistle , i cant realy comment on your diet but if your looking for bulk you need to up your calerie intake ,

fb


----------



## xprincessjlo (Oct 9, 2008)

nap 50s r dangerous! ur kidneys will be buggered in no time! plus the real deal can be like rocking horse s**t to get hold of


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

xprincessjlo said:


> nap 50s r dangerous! ur kidneys will be buggered in no time! plus the real deal can be like rocking horse s**t to get hold of


slight confusion here. "nap 50's" are anapolon or oxymethalone tablets, 50mg in strength. Naposim are dianabol or methandrostenolone tablets, 5 mg in strength. two different drugs altogether.


----------



## HealthyLiving8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome mister half Italian, surely you'll find this community valuable


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nap50's are not as toxic as many believe they are trust me i have had the blood tests done after a cycle...for me they are not the choice i would go for as i prefer D/bol over Naps as the quality of the gain is better but each to their own.


----------

